# Cajun Fish Fry with Tartar Sauce



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Cajun Fish Fry with Tartar Sauce* The secret to good fried seafood is the temperature, in which you fry, 350 degrees is ideal. But the main cause of greasy fried food is not letting the oil return to the temperature of 350 degrees before you drop the next batch. A simple kitchen tool a frying thermometer can alleviate this problem. Another tip is to always shake of any excess fish fry whatever your frying before you place it in the grease this will prevent the excess from floating to the bottom of the pan and burning. 

*Ingredients:*
1 lb. catfish cut into chunks 
1 lb. large shrimp peeled and deveined 
1 pint raw oysters, drained 
4 tablespoons Tony Chacher's Creole Seasoning 
3 tablespoons lemon juice *
Batter for Seafoods: *
4 eggs 
1 cup buttermilk 
1 cup milk 
1 teaspoon Tony Chahere's 
Creole Seasoning 
6 cups fish fry 
1one-half quarts vegetable oil for deep frying *
Spicy Tartar Sauce: *
3 cups mayonnaise 
6 tablespoons minced capers 
1 teaspoon Tony Chachere's
Creole Seasoning 
2 tablespoons minced stuffed olives 
1 tablespoon pickle relish 
3 tablespoons lemon juice 
2 teaspoons garlic vinegar 
2 tablespoons minced green onion 
1 tablespoon minced parsley 
1 tablespoon hot sauce 

*
Directions: *
1. In a bowl, coat seafood with Tony Chahcere'sCreole Seasoning and lemon juice. 
2. Heat oil to 350 degrees on deep fat fry thermometer. 
3. Make batter for seafood by beating eggs, buttermilk, milk and Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning together until combined. 
4. Dredge seafood piece by piece in fish fry until coated. Dip into batter and back into fish fry. Dredge until completely coated. 
5. Fry seafood separately because they each have different cooking times. Fish take the longest. Shrimp take less time than fish and oysters take the least amount of time. 
6. Seafood is generally cooked when it floats. Cook for a minute longer for extra crunchiness. 
7. Have extra fish fry on hand in case you need more for battering. 
Serve with Spicy Tartar Sauce. *
Tartar Sauce: *
1. Combine all ingredients and mix well. 
2. Serve with fried seafood.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*fish fry*

Getting ready to burn some fish here shortly for a small get together.
350-360 you are right on. I use a thermometer to maintain the temp.
Gonna have my wifes "special" baked beans, cole slaw, hush puppies and whatever else everyone else brings. 
Oops, almost forgot the sweet tea !


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Get a Cajun fryer and you wont have to worry about the crumbs or the temp..


----------

